# Worms/larva in bromeliad water.



## dysphoria

Was bleach dipping a bunch of broms that just came in, and found that the bottom of my dipping container was covered in these little guys just after I pulled the broms out.

They swim strangely, kind of whipping their entire body side to side similar in manner to a mosquito larvae. Was curious so I busted out the scope and took a look:










Any ideas what these little guys are?


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX

I'm not sure what it is, but it looks like a centipede!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I have no clue what they are, but they look exactly like what I found in my vivarium: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/78944-possible-segmented-worm-larva-id.html. I never got an ID...


----------



## TDK

Probably a mosquito larvae.


----------



## dysphoria

Bunsincunsin said:


> I have no clue what they are, but they look exactly like what I found in my vivarium: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/78944-possible-segmented-worm-larva-id.html. I never got an ID...


These are definitely identical to what I found. Now I am really curious


----------



## andersonii85

Looks like crane fly larvae to me. I used to get them a lot in the brom's I left outside and then brought inside for the winter.


----------



## dysphoria

I don't think that they are crane fly larvae. They are tiny, about 2mm in length at most. Crane fly larvae are quite a bit larger.


----------



## andersonii85

There's no scale to the photo, but if your measurements are accurate- that places them more in midge territory.


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks like a midge larva.


----------



## Julio

whatever it is, Is TADPOLE FOOD


----------



## Yobosayo

I've experienced the same thing. I thought I was looking at mosquito larvae. Curiosity got the best of me so I dumped the wrigglers into a cup and sealed it. A couple weeks later the cup was filled with what I can only describe as tiny gnats.


----------

